# COBIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Nov 3, 2013)

Good Morning Sweet Fabulous Smoked Cookies, and Happy Sunday To You!

Thanks to the very kind Brass, on this great site, I've been given permission to share my Sunday "video blog series" with you.

Please enjoy! Cheers and Warm Wishes, Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like a Great Video!!

Probably much better if I could hear it.  Not your fault----I'm using a little Netbook, and the sound is turned all the way up. It's still too hard for me to get up to the loft to my iMac27, but when I do, I'll watch it again. The HD screen should make you just about life size!!!

Bear


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 3, 2013)

Love Love Love Cobia. I've grilled it many times but haven't smoked it yet. Yours looks delish. Not a common fish even in the fish markets here and fairly pricey when you do find it. Seems like every time I catch one when out on the boat it's about 1/4" too short to be legally kept and has to be released. I just wave with a tear in my eye and grumble in my stomach.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Bear and happy Sunday!!!!

Thanks for trying to watch anyway!!! (The sound does seem quiet on this one, although audible indeed, so hopefully you can enjoy it later).

Meanwhile, happy November to you!!!

And Roadkill Cafe, thank you also! How fabulous that you catch COBIA!!!

When first trying this fish years ago, I wanted to move to Key West or go somewhere that would provide lots of access to this and all the time! That still sounds rather nice actually...

But here's to the right size legally, so that you may keep it!!!! Happy Sunday to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 3, 2013)

Love me some Cobia!!!! triple tail is good too. Funny not many of the Chef's I work with are familar with Cobia. I had to introduce it to them a couple years ago. Now they look forward to it to be in season for us.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 3, 2013)

Good Morning Chef and happy Sunday to you! Thanks tons!

It's great to hear of other COBIA adoring folk! And I love that you are educating other chefs on it, as I find it to be the very best fish ever! (Sea Bass and all things just do not compare)!!!

Make today delicious!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 4, 2013)

Great meal, video was a hoot. Watched it while I was putting on my suit & tie for work so found your wardrobe particularly appealing.
We get cobia here but it's  not a commercial fish.Never seen it at the markets. I know it's highly regarded.
I will have to have poke  around the market when I get back to Sydney to see if I can find something  you don't see in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 4, 2013)

Happy new week Moikel, and thanks very much!

I'm sure your fish supply is just amazing throughout your land - a barramundi fan I am - as you can locate much which isn't commonly sold here.

Meanwhile, it sounds like you're eating well and traveling well and here is a big CHEERS to that! Make today delicious! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 4, 2013)

Barra a great table fish even better sports fish because they grow to 1 + metre ,take  lures & are exciting to catch. However in the fishing camp I go to in traditional aboriginal country it rates behind a few others as an eating fish.
Down south we have a few cod style fish that are just brilliant but expensive.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 6, 2013)

Happy midweek to all!

I just smoked more cobia today for my delectable main meal, (which I eat in the morning), and simply used up some brown rice elbows, and leeks which needed to be eaten. It was DELICIOUS!

And while I know that I just posted Cobia via my video-blog series on Sunday, today's was smoked for about 30 minutes, and was even better, and then I poured on olive oil at the table, and added finely ground black pepper and some black truffle sea salt, and it was just WON-DER-FUL!

OK, I simply wanted to jump on and wish everyone a fabulous and magical Wednesday! So there!

Today's lunch was just so damn good, that I don't care if I just ate the same thing Sunday. Perhaps Mae West said it best with, "Too much of a good thing is still pretty wonderful!"

Cheers to all! - Leah













DSCF3336.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 6, 2013


















DSCF3342.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 6, 2013


















DSCF3347.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 6, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2013)

That looks Fantastic from my house!!!!

Thanks for the Views!!

Bear


----------



## link (Nov 6, 2013)

Great Video, very well done. I look forward to the next one.

I have never tried Cobia but it is on my list now of fish to try and what you made looked fantastic.

Thanks


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like a Great Video!!
> 
> Probably much better if I could hear it.  Not your fault----I'm using a little Netbook, and the sound is turned all the way up. It's still too hard for me to get up to the loft to my iMac27, but when I do, I'll watch it again. The HD screen should make you just about life size!!!
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear,

Does your Netbook have an earphone jack? I listen to a lot of stuff off of my smartphone by plugging in a set of computer speakers into the headphone jack and get all the volume I need....just a thought.

Barry.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey thank you Bear! And Barry too, for suggesting technical tips and such! I'm glad you found my thread!

And Link, thanks very much! I am delighted you enjoyed my video, and promise that this coming Sunday's shall show more actual cooking and something fun!

Meanwhile, yes, Cobia is really out of this world (or it's my favorite fish anyway) and so here's a great hope that all can find some, as it's special!

Happy midweek! Make today delicious!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2013)

biteme7951 said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> Does your Netbook have an earphone jack? I listen to a lot of stuff off of my smartphone by plugging in a set of computer speakers into the headphone jack and get all the volume I need....just a thought.
> 
> Barry.


Thanks Barry!,

I don't have earphones, but I'll look into that. I didn't think steps would be a problem for so long. Friday will be one year since they butchered me!!

I miss my iMac27 a lot !!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 6, 2013)

Fun video, and your blog looks great! I too prefer fish to snakes, especially the live ones!


----------



## humdinger (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Leah,
Boy do I agree with you. Cobia is my absolute favorite fish. My second cousin runs a fishing charter down in Miami and brings his fish up to our family gatherings every fourth of July. His fish fry is a classic event and everyone loves his mahi mahi, but once he discreetly handed me a chunk of cobia fresh out of the fryer and I almost fainted because it was so good.

Great vlog by the way. You have a really good camera presence and you know how to keep talking without sounding like droning on and on. That's hard to do in one long shot without editing, so kudos. I'll check out more of your stuff next time I'm on youtube!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks so much Dirtsailor!

And yes, here's to steaks (of fish, game meat, and all) before snakes! And before cakes even! Smiles. (Not a fan of sweets, as I'm a salty broad I suppose, or far more in favor of savory things than pastry).

But yes, to fish before cobra meat! That does indeed sound better! Cheers to you!

And Humdinger, thanks very much! Your cousin's fish supply must be extraordinary! How lucky are you! And I so agree, that Cobia is the best fish ever! I'd rather eat that than much seafood even, better than lobster, better than so much!!!

Thanks very much too, on such nice remarks regarding my gift of gab. So very kind. I do adore public speaking, and it is fun to share my passions with appreciative folk! Cheers to today! Do make it amazing!!!- Leah


----------



## humdinger (Nov 6, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> And Humdinger, thanks very much! Your cousin's fish supply must be extraordinary! How lucky are you! And I so agree, that Cobia is the best fish ever! I'd rather eat that than much seafood even, better than lobster, better than so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem. Yeah we love the variety of fish we get to try. Plus he also brings gator tail which I love with hot cajun spices.

I also noticed you mentioned Escolar in your vlog. Had that at a restaurant once and loved it. It had a very buttery texture, so when you called it the "fudge fish" I just laughed! So true.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 6, 2013)

Humdinger, your palate is just amazing!!! I share your taste, as smoked alligator was my video the week before, and it's the single best thing I've ever eaten, and I now want that on Thanksgiving even!!! Fantastic stuff!

I love all the exotic red game meats tons as well, but the alligator, some days ago, was just the best, and I think that cobia, as far as fish is concerned, is the best bet too. And yes, I agree on escolar being so rich and tasty too! I love your taste in food!

Anyway, I'm thrilled to know that anyone finds this stuff fun!

Tomorrow I'm just grilling simple smelts for lunch, but love those routine meals as well! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Nov 7, 2013)

I have never had Cobia but your video makes me want to try it. I have had wine. Your video makes me want more!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you so much Disco!!

As always, you crack me up!!! Thank you for your fabulous humor - the world needs more of that indeed.

And happy incredible Thursday to you!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice Job Young Lady! Another great Video. You talked about Smoking the Fish 25 and 30 minutes...What Temp is the smoker at and do you just go by time or do you monitor the IT of the fish. These are important details for your fans to reproduce the dish. Enjoy the rest of the week...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 7, 2013)

Well thank you so very much, Sweet Chef!!!! And happy Thursday to you!

You're talking to a gal who doesn't measure, or check the temperature outside before dressing even, and I just so wish that you could teach me such engineering details and also food safety lessons!

(I damn near got violent some days back, when merely slicing papaya, though am grateful to still have my extremities)! Perhaps I must chop slower??? Oh dear...

In any event, I'll indeed incorporate more detail about the temperature or timing and also show more cooking and so forth, and so stay tuned for THIS Sunday's early video, as it is going to be great FUN!!!

Meanwhile, make today delicious!!!! Cheers and warm wishes - Leah


----------

